# Dual Mass Flywheel wearing out/failure on 06 Jetta 2.5l 5 speed?



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey guys,

I've been troubleshooting an issue for a couple weeks and would like some input.

My car is an '06 Jetta with the 2.5l and 5 speed manual transmission. When engaging and disengaging the clutch and when letting off the gas while in any gear I hear a metal on metal noise coming from the engine bay that sounds a lot like a really bad inner CV joint. I also hear a thumping noise while in neutral when the clutch is engaged, it disappears when the clutch is disengaged. I brought it into a reputable VW shop last week and was told it was not the CV axles and that the engine mounts were fine. They were sure it was something inside the transmission and I was told they suggested driving it until the noise became worse . I believe the noise is coming from my Dual Mass Flywheel. Any opinions on this?

Also, has anyone else had to replace their DMF?

The noise sounds a lot like this but (obviously) much louder than hands moving the plate -


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

I can't say that I had to replace mine, but when I did the clutch install I just got rid of it. When I was pulling the assembly out, it sounded much like that. The springs were shot in the flywheel. Replaced it with a single mass and a new clutch and everything was much better.

If you are getting a grinding noise that is changed with the clutch, I would suggest replacing the clutch and the flywheel and moving on. That is just my .02 though.


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

f5racing said:


> I can't say that I had to replace mine, but when I did the clutch install I just got rid of it. When I was pulling the assembly out, it sounded much like that. The springs were shot in the flywheel. Replaced it with a single mass and a new clutch and everything was much better.
> 
> If you are getting a grinding noise that is changed with the clutch, I would suggest replacing the clutch and the flywheel and moving on. That is just my .02 though.


Thanks, which flywheel and clutch did you go with? Does anything need to be changed besides the flywheel, clutch and pressure plate to install the single mass flywheel, clutch and pressure plate?

Sorry for my ignorance, I've never had to replace these components before 

EDIT: How's the engagement and pedal feel with your single mass compared to the dual mass? Do you have any chatter or problems?


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

Dronks said:


> Thanks, which flywheel and clutch did you go with? Does anything need to be changed besides the flywheel, clutch and pressure plate to install the single mass flywheel, clutch and pressure plate?
> 
> Sorry for my ignorance, I've never had to replace these components before
> 
> EDIT: How's the engagement and pedal feel with your single mass compared to the dual mass? Do you have any chatter or problems?


I picked up a Southbend Stage 2 Endurance clutch, with the single mass alloy Flywheel. The kit came with everything including the throwout bearing and pressure plate. I would recommend ARP bolts while you are in there if you plan on doing any power mods. There really aren't any required additions though.

The engagement is good, but I actually wish it were a little stiffer for performance use. Since the car is my Daily, the softer clutch feel is nice for long commutes and traffic. There is a little chatter in the single mass, but it really isn't noticeable.


----------

